# SUSE 9.0 HILFE Radeon Saphire 9800pro



## codinnet (24. März 2004)

Hallo 

Habe Suse 9.0 installiert und komm nicht weiter mit meine Ati saphire 9800Pro Karte.

Wer kann mir die genaue reihenforge erklären wie ich meine Ati Grafikkarte  installieren soll.

Bin ein Linux  also schreibt mir die befehle dazu BITTE !

Jetzt zum Problem ! 

Kann 3d nicht aktivieren :-(

Hab die Suse 9.0 installiert und versucht die rpm mit yast zu install aber komm nicht richtig weiter.
Muss die die alten treiber runter? wie mache ich das? Wer kann mir weiter?
Danke

Mein sys:
Amd @2200 ,A78X Deluxe Nforce2,Radeon9800pro


"no kernel module build environment" Error message during RPM install

The information in this article applies to the following configurations:
XFree86
 ATI Proprietary Linux Drivers

The following error message may appear while trying to install:



*** Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
 *** WARNING ***
 Tailored kernel module for fglrx not present in your system.
 You must go to /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod subdir
 and execute './make.sh' to build a fully customed kernel module.
 Afterwards go to /lib/modules/fglrx and run './make_install.sh'
 in order to install the module into your kernel's module repository.
 (see readme.txt for more details.)



As of now you can still run your XServer in 2D, but hardware acclerated
 OpenGL will not work and 2D graphics will lack performance.



failed.
 *** Error: no kernel module build environment - please consult readme

soweit bin ich gekommen.
Mit was für befehle komm ich jetzt weiter?
danke


----------



## josiaerodynamic (5. Mai 2004)

ja das selbe problem hab ich auch! wie kös ich das?


----------



## Kleini (6. Mai 2004)

Ich habe ich das selbe Problem mit einer 9200SE. Wenn man, wie in der Fehlermeldung beschrieben ./make.sh und dann ./make_install.sh ausführen will, erhält man eine Fehlermeldung, dass man keine Berechtigung hat. Ihr könnt versuchen in eurer XF86Config unter modules load "dri" einzutragen (mit dem Befehl 3Ddiag bekommt ihr die genaue Anleitung dazu). Das hatte bei mir den Effekt, dass die 3D Beschleunigung laut Yast aktiv ist. Allerdings kann ich die SuSE-Spiele mit 3D (z.B. Racer) immer noch nicht spielen. Daher wäre ich auch für einen Hinweis, was ich noch tun kann sehr dankbar. Kurioserweise läuft glxgears mit 240 frames pro sekunde, was gar nicht mal schlecht sein sollte.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Mai 2004)

> Amd @2200 ,A78X Deluxe Nforce2,Radeon9800pro


Das ist für Linux eine absolut schlechte Kombination, und ist meißtens nur möglich, wenn man einen eigenen Kernel baut.
Die Fehlermeldungen besagen, daß die Installation ein Kernelmodul bauen möchte, aber keine geeignete Umgebung hat.
Benötigt wird dazu:
- Kernelsourcen
- gcc Compiler
- make
- ein paar devel-libs



> Kurioserweise läuft glxgears mit 240 frames pro sekunde, was gar nicht mal schlecht sein sollte.


Irrtum die Ausgaben von glxgears sind nicht FPS, sonder "Frames per 5 Seconds" was in diesem Falle dann 48 "echte" FPS wären und das ist definitiv sehr schlecht.
Bei einer richtigen HW-Beschleunigung, solltest du bei deinem System schon so 3000 - 5000 haben.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Kleini (7. Mai 2004)

Das mit den Frames pro 5 Sekunden ist mir auch nicht entgangen. Daher hatte ich meine 1200 Frames schon auf eine Sekunde heruntergerechnet. Mit den Zahlen bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, habe aber in meinem fetten Linux-Buch (von M. Kofler) gelesen, dass man ohne Hardware 3D so um die 9 Frames liegt, mit um die 30. Daher hat mich die 240 schon sehr erstaunt.
Ich habe nun diverse (um nicht zu sagen fast alle) libs, compiler etc. nachinstalliert, den Treiber mittels Yast wieder entfernt (mit dem Effekt, dass ich den X-Server nicht mehr starten konnte - klar) und wieder neu installiert. Geändert hat sich trotzdem nichts. Ich bekomme nach wie vor eine Meldung, dass ich in das Verzeichnis /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod wechseln soll und dort ./make.sh ausführen soll. Egal ob als root oder Normalsterblicher erhalte ich dann eine Fehlermeldung "keine Berechtigung" (diese Meldung kommt auch, wenn ich nur im Textmodus, also ohne X arbeite). 3Ddiag (laut SuSE-Handbuch das Tool zum Troubleshooting bei 3D-Problemen) gibt mir an, dass ich Load "dri" in die XF86Config schreiben soll, was unter anderem auch schon in diversen Foren und Büchern zu lesen war.  Dies hat den Effekt, dass ich laut Yast eine aktive 3D-Beschleunigung habe. Ansonsten bringt 3Ddiag keine Fehler. glxinfo zeigt mir an, dass meine Hardwarebeschleunigung über mesa (also indirekt) simuliert wird, was meiner Meinung nach auch der Wahrheit entspricht. Was mich auch noch etwas stutzig macht ist, dass meine Grafikkarte, sowie mein AGP-Port beim SuSE-Plugger als unbekannte Geräte aufgeführt werden. Im Fall des AGPs mit, bei der Grafikkarte ohne Treiber. Ich benutze übrigens kein Nforce2 Board sondern habe einen VIA-Chipsatz. Da sich die Probleme von mir und meinen beiden Vorgängern aber so extrem ähnlich sind, habe ich mich diesem Thread angeschlossen. Über jeden weiteren produktiven Tipp wäre ich extrem dankbar


----------



## plonk (7. Mai 2004)

Ein gutes HOWTO für ATI unter Linux gibts hier


----------



## codinnet (11. Mai 2004)

*3d*

Also inzwischen habe ich geschafft das die Grafikkarte integriere ist und das ATi Kontrollzentrum bedient werden kann aber die 3D Beschleunigung bekomme ich noch nicht hin.
Frage1.
’’Ich bekomme nach wie vor eine Meldung, dass ich in das Verzeichnis /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod wechseln soll und dort ./make.sh ausführen soll’’(als root angemeldet!) Hier komme ich auch nicht weiter 
Fehlen mir noch lib? Welchen(name bitte) muss ich haben und in welche Reihenfolge installiere ich sie dann?
"Zum Troubleshooting bei 3D-Problemen gibt mir an, dass ich Load "dri" in die XF86Config schreiben soll, was unter anderem auch schon in diversen Foren und Büchern zu lesen war" und das funktioniert auch nicht 
Frage2
Hat kein leser eine Radeon9800pro und nforce Board konfiguriert bekommen

Ich finde es traurig das es unter “Linux“ immer noch so GROSSE PROBLEME gibt mit der 3D Beschleunigung  der Grafikkarte.

Mfg


----------



## MetallDragon (13. Juni 2004)

Ich habe es inzwischen geschafft, meine Radeon saphire 9600 unter RedHat 9 zum laufen zu bringen.
An eurer Stelle würde ich einfach mal bei ati.de vorbeischauen, dort die richtigen Treiber für eure Xfreeversion ziehen (sollte irgendwer mal rausfinden, wie man dieses check.sh laufen lassen kann soll er/sie's bitte mal posten  )
Dann muss man eigendlich nur noch dem HOWTO folgen.
Zumindest bei mir hats so funktioniert....

Viel Glück


----------

